

Pattern-emitter: Node event emitters with support for regular expressions - __debug__
https://github.com/danielstjules/pattern-emitter

======
__debug__
Here's a small lib I made this past weekend. I wanted to be able to listen to
patterns for a specific module, but most implementations I found weren't that
consistent with EventEmitter. Most had differences in behaviour when emitting
events, handling exceptions, lacked support for domains, etc. So this is a
quick attempt at keeping things consistent with, and inheriting from
lib/events.js.

Hope this might prove to be useful!

